# Need Job Advice for my girlfriend in Cebu City Area



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I am just curious your experiences of any job oppurtunities my girlfriend can get into within the Cebu City Area. She is very independent and wanted to know if I can get some ideas for good pay job to support her child and parents. Any advice is welcome


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I saw this and wanted to laugh then thought not nice Maiden this girl may well be very genuine in wanting to work to help her family so for that I apologise at my first reaction, however I would think she would be the best person to find a job, she knows the language, the region, the going rate for jobs etc. 

Good luck to her in finding well paid work

Maiden


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

jdavis10 said:


> I am just curious your experiences of any job oppurtunities my girlfriend can get into within the Cebu City Area. She is very independent and wanted to know if I can get some ideas for good pay job to support her child and parents. Any advice is welcome


jdavis10, I think you know it is not easy to find a job with good pay in Philippines. Does your girlfriend have any particular skills or qualifications? Without that, I think she would be very dependent on her own personal contacts, people who could offer her suitable employment.

Richard


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Work In Cebu*



MaidenScotland said:


> I saw this and wanted to laugh then thought not nice Maiden this girl may well be very genuine in wanting to work to help her family so for that I apologise at my first reaction, however I would think she would be the best person to find a job, she knows the language, the region, the going rate for jobs etc.
> 
> Good luck to her in finding well paid work
> 
> Maiden


I would agree. Age and sex discrimination is the rule here in the islands especially if she is over 25 years old. Educational and experience background will determine what she can get in a job. So many jobs are on a short term (6 month) contract and that alone makes finding a permanent full time job harder to locate. There will be many agencies there where she can look for work but jobs are hard to come by. Even department store sales ladies, Jollibee, or Mc Donalds require some college.
As a native Filipina, she would or should know the difficulties in finding employment in Cebu or anywhere else in the country.


Good Luck

Gene


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Thnks for Advices Guys*

When I asked it is because maybe your wives know somebody that could help her out. My girlfriend works 8 hour shifts everyday in department store and still struggles. I tell her we can do it together and she wants to be very independent so I got to respect that I just need advice on what to do with the situation


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Jobs*



jdavis10 said:


> When I asked it is because maybe your wives know somebody that could help her out. My girlfriend works 8 hour shifts everyday in department store and still struggles. I tell her we can do it together and she wants to be very independent so I got to respect that I just need advice on what to do with the situation


Ahh okay, now I understand. I think we have a few members in or around the Cebu area that might have some ideas.
Sure hope something turns up for her. Wish I knew of something or a place to try but that's just of the many places I've never been


Again, good luck...


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Couple of years ago when I was riding the VHire bus almost daily between Cebu City and Danao City, I noticed a very large manufacturing site of electronic items. Don't remember if it was Samsung or who but do remember it was one of the well known names. I just made a mental note at the time that I didn't realize that any of that type manufacturing went on in the ROP. Seems as if it was somewhere around Consolacion or possibly a bit north of there, not so sure as I just noticed it was there and if I happened to be going by at the right time, it seemed as if there were a very large number of people coming and going at shift change. I don't know if this will be any help to your situation or not, but might give her another option to check out.

Fred


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Thanks I'l keep that in mind*

Do you know of any fully furnished places around the Consolacion/Mandaue Area? Preferably places that run month-to-month payments. It will be just me anyway

I want to have a place closer to where she is staying. Just wondering


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Out on MacTan Island BSM (Blue Sky Motel) has basic room rate from 800 Peso per day. I had to put up there a few times. Some distance from the bridge, out by the Grand Mall, may be too far for your purpose. Otherwise, it is mostly word of mouth, and you will have to inquire locally. It's best that she do the inquiring as you being a foreigner will be quoted quite inflated prices. There are some boarding houses around and some Pension Houses, but seem to be known only to locals in each of the villages up and down the road from Cebu City.

Fred


----------



## louiejuvy (Nov 30, 2012)

jobs are hard to find


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Problem is*

She is looking to go abroad and I cant stop her from her dreams so all I can do is let her go, and hope to find a woman who will give me rightful chance, I have not been on in while because i wanted time to think things over and move on but its for the best and I will find another christian minded woman when I am there.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

good luck to her and of course you. You at least got a girl who is willing to work, so many try the scam of I have my family to look after and my job doesn't pay much, please send money.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Money Bags*



MaidenScotland said:


> good luck to her and of course you. You at least got a girl who is willing to work, so many try the scam of I have my family to look after and my job doesn't pay much, please send money.


That sure is the truth there. Good part is that even thought there are millions like that; the Philipines is getting more popular all the time. As such, word about these "bad apples" is getting out so fewer people end up being used like that..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Gene and Viol said:


> That sure is the truth there. Good part is that even thought there are millions like that; the Philipines is getting more popular all the time. As such, word about these "bad apples" is getting out so fewer people end up being used like that..




We have the same in Egypt although it tends to be young studs targeting older women just as well I am a Scot and wont part with a penny


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hahaha---Maybe we should get the two groups together and they can start their own country and eventually a forum too-hehehe...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It's a sweeping statement to make but I will anyway.. Egyptians tend to be lazy and I always say if they put as much effort into their legitimate jobs as they do trying to scam people then it would not be a third world country


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It's a sweeping statement to make but I will anyway.. Egyptians tend to be lazy and I always say if they put as much effort into their legitimate jobs as they do trying to scam people then it would not be a third world country


Maiden, Are you sure you're not talking about the Philippines?? Honestly, it's that way here. Extremely high unemployment with people that simply will not try to get a job and have a horrible entitlement attitude!


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> Maiden, Are you sure you're not talking about the Philippines?? Honestly, it's that way here. Extremely high unemployment with people that simply will not try to get a job and have a horrible entitlement attitude!


It's not that easy to get a job in the Philippines especially if you are older that 30' of even younger. Many graduates have no job or can't find a job. Mind you there are many Filipinos working abroad to support their family and sacrifice being away for long period of time. I would not call that lazy. I know many who want to work even if the job will pay very little so long they get a job.


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

I think life is very tough here for families with low income. Higher paying jobs tend to be only for those with good qualifications, and education at respected schools is not cheap. It's a poverty trap that is difficult to break out of.

Yes there are some who don't really want to work hard at anything, but many of the people I know will spend long hours every day trying to scrape some money together just to put food on the table. A lot of people aspire to work overseas because they see this the answer to their problems. But separation from family for prolonged periods brings its own problems and it is not always easy to get a lot of real benefit from overseas work.

I am not sure what entitlement attitude means (I am not familiar with the term). Since there is not much of a social welfare system here, the closest I can relate to it is individuals who expect their family members to provide for them even if they don't contribute anything (I do know a few people like that). I don't see it as prevalent though.

Richard


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

its a difficult one.

It is not right to tarnish everyone with the same brush but i do agree that the majority are just not interested in even trying to find work. You see them outside all day either playing cards or bingo, drinking their little bottles of Gin as if they do not have a care in the world.

The area i live in is very poor but what i don't understand is why when they do not have enough money as it is, they pop out 5,6 or 7 kids?

This just keeps the cycle of being poor going. As the parents will not be able to provide their children with good education and they will then grow up and not be able to get a good job only to then go and pop out numerous more babies.

And then of course the jealousy sets in when they see me and the girlfriend doing okay, simply because i work my nuts off online 15 hours a day and she runs our computer shop. The jealousy is so bad now that we have heard that one woman is telling people she is trying to frame us with the police, just so that i get kicked out of the country and banned.

God forbid we are seen coming back from the mall with ten bags of groceries for our two weekly shop or if we decide to treat ourselves to a pizza delivery...they all start talking.

Simply put, they don't want to work but hate to see others doing okay.

We plan to move before Christmas, move or sell the cafe too. Going to head to Makati to put an end to all of this jealousy.


----------



## Melburnian101 (Jun 11, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Couple of years ago when I was riding the VHire bus almost daily between Cebu City and Danao City, I noticed a very large manufacturing site of electronic items. Don't remember if it was Samsung or who but do remember it was one of the well known names. I just made a mental note at the time that I didn't realize that any of that type manufacturing went on in the ROP. Seems as if it was somewhere around Consolacion or possibly a bit north of there, not so sure as I just noticed it was there and if I happened to be going by at the right time, it seemed as if there were a very large number of people coming and going at shift change. I don't know if this will be any help to your situation or not, but might give her another option to check out.
> 
> Fred


That would be Cebu Mitsumi..a huge electrical manufacturer. It is indeed in Danao so its a long ride from Cebu City. They are frequently advertising for females between 18 and 25 to learn to do assembly work. I cant imagine that the pay would be much different to her present work in a department store though.


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

Without a decent degree the average female in pinas isnt going to get a well paid job,thats the long,the short,and the tall of it,try the hiring boards outside MEPZ in mactan but dont expect mega-bucks for an unskilled worker.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses.

I am not with that girl anymore and she ended up going abroad so does not have effect on any manner. I wrote this before I went to philippines in January.


Now I am just seeking some kind of work preferably in article writing I can do regularly to make living while here in the philippines.


----------

